# auto detailing



## CHUMM BUCKET

just wanted to let everyone know that i contacted a new forum member this past friday to detail a truck i am going to sell. He came out to me the next morning and got the truck looking good again. It was a little on the nasty side because it was a construction truck that never had a bath. I`m not embarrassed to show the truck now. 

Thanks babster for the quick good work on the detail job for me. If anyone needs a detail job he is a mobile service and his number is 
407-625-1480 his name is stephan. :thumbsup:


----------



## babbster

Thanks for the kind words. Glad you were happy with the truck. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Jeff B

*Great Job*

I thought I would add to this thread. Stephan just detailed my wife's van and it looks great. He was on time, very professional and exceeded my expectations.

If you are looking to have your car detailed call him at 407-625-1480.

Jeff


----------



## ammolance

where ya at/out of/go to babbster?


----------



## babbster

Im out of Pensacola. Im willing to go to Milton, Gulf Breeze, Perdido, Pensacola Beach, etc. Are you in Fort Walton Beach?


----------



## ammolance

yup.


----------



## babbster

Check your PM.


----------



## tpshlf

*My Harley Springer Softail*

Yesterday, babbster (Stephan) came to my house and hand rubbed a showroom finish on my Springer. 
Awesome Job!!


----------



## FLbeachbum

Care to give us a general price range for Cars, trucks and vans?


----------



## babbster

tpshlf said:


> Yesterday, babbster (Stephan) came to my house and hand rubbed a showroom finish on my Springer.
> Awesome Job!!


Thanks Rick, I am glad you were happy with the bike. See ya soon.


----------



## babbster

FLbeachbum said:


> Care to give us a general price range for Cars, trucks and vans?


Here is a _very_ generic breakdown of pricing for a few of my most popular packages.

Wash and Quick Interior
Cars: $35-50 Trucks/Vans: $45-60

Wash/Wax/Interior Detail
Cars: $80-120 Trucks/Vans: $110-150

Wash/One Step Polish/Wax/Interior Detail
Cars: $120-175 Trucks/Vans $150-225

Paint Surface Correction: By Estimate

These are again very general prices as pricing can depend on condition, size, color of vehicle. I also like to match my clients needs to a package that fits their needs and budget.

If you have any questions about what each package includes feel free to PM me.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

An outstanding young man. Polite, professional, arrived early with a courtesy call before he got here. Knows what hes doing big time. Car looks excellent (engine included) and the price was very fair. :thumbsup:


----------



## babbster

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> An outstanding young man. Polite, professional, arrived early with a courtesy call before he got here. Knows what hes doing big time. Car looks excellent (engine included) and the price was very fair. :thumbsup:


Thank you for the kind words Mike. It was a pleasure working on the BMW, I am glad you are happy with the results. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## tpshlf

*Now that's a shine Mister!!!*

From an earlier post babbster (Stephan) worked his magic on my Harley. So, today was time for my Honda Accord to step up and challenge Stephan's expertise. Two and a half hours later....Well let the pictures tell this story!!!


----------



## babbster

Great pictures Rick!

Glad you were happy with how it turned out, the Honda looks great.


----------



## babbster

Figured I would share a few write ups with everyone here to help give an idea of how a typical job may go.

Here is an Aviator write up:

I was contacted by this client to get his wife’s car cleaned up. The vehicle is a Lincoln Aviator, (Lincoln’s version of an Explorer)
It was in decent shape except for the wheels. The interior was done to remove some stains on the carpet and get the leather looking back to how it should. The exterior received a full clay, and a coat of Collinite 845. The owner told me that “he knew the wheels were probably ruined due to neglect. He said just do the best I could” I love when I get these types of comments, gets me motivated. The wheels came out great and overall the car really benefited from the detail. While I was there I set them up on a maintenance schedule and each of their cars will receive some love once a month.

On to some pictures

*Gas Cap*





















*Wheel Before*











*After Wash*











*After steel wool and polish*





















*Wheel Before*





















*Wheel After*





















*Exterior Before*





















*Exterior Afters*



















































*Interior Before*





















*After*





















*Before*











*After*











*Interior Afters*





























































*Any comments, suggestions and questions are welcome. Thank you for viewing.*


----------



## babbster

2009 Corvette Z06
Was contacted by the owner to come inspect the car for a paint correction. 
Pictures under halogens showed minimal imperfections so only a few will be included. Overall I feel the finish gained a lot of depth.

















































































Still beading after first wash of Dawn and APC. Took several washes to get prior protection off.



























Using 4 inch pads to get in some of the more difficult areas









Reflection shot doesn’t show many imperfections, as there weren’t many, but the few that were present took a lot to correct









Left side polished, right side unpolished. Camera flash only









Area behind license plate was pretty dirty


















Foamed and rinsed again after polish to remove any dust and oils left behind




































Water blown out of crevices


















Sealant applied to wheels and exhaust


----------



## babbster

Afters






























































































































The line across the hood is a reflection of a power line


























































































Most of the car still showed a fair amount of orange peel but the owner doesn’t mind it and doesn’t want it corrected.
 Please share any comments or questions.


----------



## babbster

And I know, I plan on upgrading my camera. Some of the pictures are of terrible quality.


----------



## kahala boy

Very, Very, VERY nice work.........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## babbster

Dodge Ram Interior
No real fancy pictures here, just showing a turn around on the interior of a Dodge Ram. The front and back areas were equally dirty, but I only took pictures of the back area.
A few before pictures show that the interior was pretty messy.






















































After pictures:































































I figured some of you guys could appreciate a truck getting some love.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

*.*

my god! what the hell is wrong with some people? i have a 5 year old that has been eating in our trucks since day 1 and he has never made a mess or spilled a single drink. i don`t keep the cleanest truck in the world but good lord.

better you than me stephan. good work man!


----------



## volfan

Steven came to the house today and detailed our car and truck. He did a great job at reasonable price. He is very professional at his job. If you want a reference we highly recommend him. 
Gaylon Baskin
261-8506


----------



## kelly1

Inside of that truck looks like some of the rental homes I go into. Good job on the clean up.


----------



## babbster

Thanks for the kind words Gaylon. It was a pleasure working on your vehicles and I'm glad you and your wife were happy with the results.


----------



## babbster

Does your paint look like it should!?

Here is an example of a paint surface correction on a 2005 Nissan Altima. Goal here was to bring the paint to it's full potential.

Hood; Left side unpolished, right side polished (no wax yet)










Same Hood; closer view though. Left side untouched, right side polished (no wax yet)










Fender; Left side untouched, ride side polished










Look at the clarity of the paint after polishing.



















The hallogen lamps are used to reveal any and all defects. Sometimes sunlight just wont reveal the truth, and the shade or no extra light wont do any good to help with viewing paint defects.


----------



## jim t

Stephan did my truck this week and it's as clean and shiny as it was when I picked it up from the dealer.

GREAT WORK!!!

Jim


----------



## mudflap91

The last person who detailed it did more damage than good. Swirls, crappy cleaning job. Had to call them back out to redo and they still didn't do it right. Vowed to never go back.

Stephan did a fantastic job on my wife's black impala. He got all of the swirls out. Completely detailed inside and out. It now has that deep shiny black again. I would recommend him to anyone looking to have their car, boat, plane, motorcycle, truck, or what ever detailed. Thanks again.


----------



## babbster

Thanks Jim! Im glad you were happy with your truck. I really like the color of it.


----------



## babbster

Scott, Mudflap, your car came out great.

Here is a 50/50 shot of the fender. Left side polished, right side unpolished:










And a nice interior picture and a couple afters


----------



## PensacolaEd

Babster, I just picked up a brand new black GMC Sierra 2500HD, and was wondering what type of treatment you would recommend to protect the finish, and what it would cost. I live off Quintette in Cantonment/Molino.


----------



## babbster

Sent you a PM


----------



## Hookd Up

*re*

bump


----------



## babbster

Figured I would share a few jobs from the past couple days.

2006 Yamaha V-Star:




























2010 Mazda 3 Hatchback



















2010 Volvo XC90


----------



## PensacolaEd

Stephan came by today and applied Meguiar's #21 Paint Sealant and a coat of Wolfgand Fuzion Hybrid Paste Wax. The truck looks awesome. He is very thorough and meticulous, and I would definitely recommend him if you are looking for a high-end detail.

He is supposed to post some pix later.

Pensacola Ed


----------



## babbster

Ed,

Your truck looks great and has some great protection on it as well. Really like the looks of the truck.

Here are a few after pictures:


----------



## kahala boy

Got Stephen to come over and do the wife's HHR. She really likes how it turned out.:thumbsup::thumbup: Looks great Stephen.... You left just about 5 minutes before I got home. Add me to the list of really satisfied customers. Use me for a refferal anytime......


----------



## OLDCRAB

*Outstanding*

Thanks Stephan, you not only made my truck look showroom, but saved my Buddy's son from exile. What a great job on my truck and fine man to deal with. Thanks again.

Ed


----------



## babbster

Thanks Ed and Glen and everything else for the compliments and such.

I have responded to all PMs that were sent to me regarding any potential jobs and pricing questions.

If you send me a referral be sure to let me know so I can give you a discount on any future jobs.


----------



## babbster

Here are a few recent jobs


----------



## babbster

Was going through some pictures of past details and thought you guys might enjoy this one...The oldest car I have detailed thus far.




























And this sticker was on the side window











I am caught up with all PM as of now. If you need a quote or need anwers feel free to call or PM me.


----------



## babbster

Nice article on increasing the value of your car.

8 easy ways to boost your car's value - CNN.com


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

*detail*

hey babster, 

i will be headed to the hunting club this weekend and they got a fair ammount of rain so i was wondering if you will have time monday for that free detail job?





just kidding.

i will be getting up with you soon though.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Do you do any small dent removal/paint repair (parking lot ding and run)? Example pics?

Got any scratch repair before and after pics? 

Thanks.


----------



## babbster

Just saw your post on scratch/dent repair.

I don't do any dent repair but some scratches are fixable by me.

General rule is if you can catch it with you finger nail, its too deep to wetsand and buff out. Sometimes touch up paint is an option too. All depends on the scratch depth and location, etc.

Let me try to dig up some scratch repair pictures.


----------



## babbster

Here is a before and after, this one was not too deep and able to be buffed out. This is on an 02 Tahoe.


----------



## babbster

Back in town after a couple week long vacation. Sorry to those who called and I was unable to help you.

Feel free to call or PM me if you are interested in setting up a detail.


----------



## gator7_5

babbster detailed my wife's Jeep Commander last Saturday. Did a great job. I'll use him again for sure.


----------



## babbster

Just wanted to update this thread and let everyone on the forum know that Im willing to travel to Mobile, Fairhope, Crestview, Destin/Ft.Walton, etc. If you have a question about anything please feel free to send me a message on the forum.


----------



## bukshot01

Babbster did a great job on my wife's 03 Nissan Altima. He got there right on time, and worked on it for almost 4 hours. It looks like a brand new car.
Highly recommended.


----------



## babbster

Thanks for the kind words. The Altima turned out great.


----------



## EODangler

Stephan came by on Sunday and did a great job on my wife's Tacoma. Definitely will be hitting him up in the future!

Thanks again man.


----------



## creole1

If anyone needs there boat detailed or bottom painted give me a call at 251-979-0342


----------



## babbster

Maybe some on my client's can help you out Creole, but not sure if this is where they look for boat detailing.


----------



## babbster

Here is a truck from the weekend that turned out great. Not all white has gloss like this but with the proper products and knowledge/techniques white can have a ton of gloss.


----------



## Rgtage

Thanks Stephan for the great work on my 07 Dually. You are definitely "the man" when it comes to hard work and knowledge of your craft. I was relieved to see the results of the contamination removal on the truck and it does look "slick". Thanks again and will get with you soon on some maintenance for the Dually as well as the F250.


----------



## babbster

Going through the log of pictures from past detail jobs. Figured I would share some new school muscle.

Black paint, swirl free.





















And a great color combo on this Challenger


----------



## kahala boy

Stephan stopped by on short notice and did my late friend's chevy truck. Now it looks like the truck that my friend used to wash and wax every 2nd weekend. It kind of went down hill since he passed and needed some TLC. Thanks to Stephan, it looks just like it should. Thanks again Stephan:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## babbster

I was happy to be able to help you out Glen. I'm glad that the truck now looks how your friend would have kept it.


----------



## babbster

Couple recent jobs:

Cadillac Escalade










Mercedes Benz S63 AMG










Ferrari on lift in background (car cover on), to be done soon.


----------



## babbster

I have been asked about gift certificates for the holidays coming up.

*Gift Certificates will be available for Christmas!*

These have made great gifts in the past, and I'm sure they will this year too.


----------



## Brandy

Do you do any touchups. My 4 runner has some rock chips that spread a little and need touchup paint. Then of coarse A full detail


----------



## babbster

Yes, I can take care of touch up spots.

Ill send you a PM.


----------



## babbster

Help your paint look like it should. Swirls and scratches can be fixed!


----------



## Never Enough

Are you interested in doing a plane in Crestview? It is only two years old and is kept in a hangar so it is in good shape. Also, you can do the job inside the lighted hangar. I can also have my vehicle available if you need to do it also to finish out your day. Tim at [email protected] or 850-974-9250


----------



## babbster

Nice talking with you today Tim.

All other PMs have been responded to. Feel free to PM me about any pricing or other detailing related questions


----------



## babbster

Going to be traveling in about a week and a half. 

If you need your car detailed before the Holidays, this coming week is your week.

PM me or call me.


----------



## babbster

All PMs have been responded to. Thanks everyone for your interest.


----------



## babbster

Some paint surface correction that was done on a Cadillac XLR

Bumper Before:










Bumper Half Polished:










Trunk Lid Before:










Trunk Lid and Rear Brake Light half polished:










Before:










After:










Some after shots of the car:


----------



## babbster

All PMs have been responded to.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tyler0421

Babbster, do you travel to fort walton?


----------



## babbster

Yea, I will travel to Fort Walton.


----------



## tyler0421

Thanks. I'll be calling you after hunting season..


----------



## catfever24

Hey Babbster, do you do boats? I haven`t seen any in your pics. I`m looking for someone who can return my boat finish to a deep shine. It`s got a great shine to it now but it`s not that deep showroom look. Thanks


----------



## babbster

Yea, I can help you out. Send me a PM with your number and I'll give you a call.


----------



## babbster

All caught up on PMs.

And for those who have asked me, yes I can do boats and will do boats. Just ask for pricing.

Let me know if I can help anyone out.


----------



## baymotorsports

Great job cleaning up several cars of mine, made them look like new after polishing. Very professional and thorough, focuses on the small things that made the difference
Thanks again for the great work

Highly recommend

:thumbsup:


----------



## babbster

I have responded to all PMs and have scheduled all gift certificate jobs for those who have purchased them.

Let me know if I can help anyone out.


----------



## bukshot01

babbster took care of another truck for me today. He did my wife's car several months ago, and did an outstanding job.

I bought a used Nissan Titan last month, and wanted him to take care of it. It took him a couple of hours and he got it looking perfect and shiny. Highly recommend him to anyone, he does high quality work.


----------



## babbster

All up to date with everyone's private messages.

Thanks guys!


----------



## cps57

Stephan, Just finished my girlfriends Black Benz ...This guy is good !!!!! Took care of all the swirl marks ... Car looks great !!!! 
hE WILL GET MORE BUSINESS FROM ME !!


----------



## babbster

Thanks.

Im looking forward to getting your '69 Camaro looking right!


----------



## babbster

I am all caught up with all the PMs. Thanks for all the support from forum members. 

Feel free to PM me for a quote or any other questions.


----------



## Breeze

babbster said:


> I am all caught up with all the PMs. Thanks for all the support from forum members.
> 
> Feel free to PM me for a quote or any other questions.


If you are in the area of my shop on a Monday-Tuesday, or Thursday- Saturday, swing by. I would like you to look at my car and give me an estimate. It needs the interior done and there is a scuff in the clear coat on the rear quarter panel I would like to get done... No need to make a special trip, just swing by when your in the area.. we will probably get it done in within the next month but would like an estimate of what it will cost... if ya dont mind.

We are located at 

3983 N. W St
Pensacola. Phone 850-438-0401

Thanks!


----------



## babbster

I will give you a call next time I am in the area and would be happy to take a look and give you a quote


----------



## babbster

Thanks for all the interest PFF. 

Feel free to ask me any questions or PM me to set an appointment.


----------



## whalerjon

Stephan came by and did a nice job cleaning up my RX7 and Tundra. He was on time and a very nice guy. Will definitely call on him again soon.


----------



## babbster

Some after pictures of recent jobs...


----------



## babbster

Let me know if I can help you get a car ready to be sold. Birthday gifts? Just need to get your car looking better to enjoy it more?

Ill help you guys out and do my best to work with you on pricing.


----------



## thataway

Stephen was reliable, confirmed the appointment, and showed up on time. He did an excellent job working on our RV, with complete exterior wash and wax. Did some extras, and I highly recommend his work. (He will get to do the boat when it gets back later this summer).


----------



## babbster

Thanks!

I'll try to get some pictures of the finished RV up on the site.


----------



## bombtosser

Stephen detailed my wifes car a few weeks ago. It had just had the back half painted leaving a noticeable colorchange beetween the front and back of the car.Stephen made the old paint look brand new, so much that when we traded it in this weekend the dealer said tje car looked like a car with 20k instead of the 110k miles it had.Thanks stephen!


----------



## babbster

All caught up with all the PMs for the most part. 

I am booked about a week out as of right now. If you need something done please feel free to contact me.


----------



## babbster

Let me know how I can help you guys out. 

And again, I will do my best to work with you on pricing.


----------



## Jeff B

Stephen just did another awesome job on my wife's van. He is the best and this thread speaks volumes on the work he has done for forum members. Thanks Stephen!


----------



## Skipper

*Auto detailing*

My white Honda Accord was looking pretty bad, the paint was oxidizing and had some surface scratches on the doors and bumpers. Babster came out today and made it look new again. I highly recommend him - he is very professional and does a great job. Give him a call the next time you need your car to look new again - you can reach him at 407-625-1480.


----------



## knot @ Work

When you get tired of cars you should add boats to your detail work.

Good Job, wish I was closer. :notworthy::notworthy: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JonInGB

Are you self contained, or do you need to be near a hose? Could you go to a public parking lot for my wife's car while she's at work? I know its pretty hot now to be out in the open maybe in a few months when it cools off?


----------



## babbster

Thanks for all the comments guys!

Jon- as of right now, I still need access to water and power. Sorry.


----------



## babbster

Bump. 

I am moving away from Pensacola in December for an opportunity I can't say no to. 

I would like to be able to help as many PFF member between now and December. If I can do anything to help out with getting or keeping your vehicle clean, please contact me. If you have any detail related questions feel free to ask and I will try to help. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## deeptracks

Stephan did my f-150 yesterday and brought the paint back to "like new". Super nice young man with a good head on his shoulders....and yes, he does know what he is doing and has the right equipment to do it right. Thanks Stephan.


----------



## babbster

Bump. 

I am moving away from Pensacola in December for an opportunity I can't say no to. 

I would like to be able to help as many PFF member between now and December. If I can do anything to help out with getting or keeping your vehicle clean, please contact me. If you have any detail related questions feel free to ask and I will try to help. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bamagirl325

Stephan came by and did a nice job cleaning up my truck. Looks new again. He was on time and a very nice guy. Thanks Stephan!


----------



## babbster

BUMP...


I have about 30 days left here in Pensacola and would love to be able to help out as many PFF members as possible.

If there is anything that I can do to help you out in getting your car looking right please contact me. I will do my best to work with you on reaching a fair price and also help to educate you on how to best care for your vehicle once I am done with it.


----------



## lxa690

Another great job. Did my Avalanche and wife's Tahoe. Both look great. Thanks!

Only problem is figuring out who to call when he leaves to relocate...


----------



## babbster

Gonna be intruducing a gentleman that is going to be able to help everyone out once I move. 

I have seen his work and trust him to tak care of everyone on the forum. 

Stay tuned for his information.


----------



## babbster

Guys and Gals,

From here on out please use Josh for any of your detailing needs. Josh is not only a great guy but a very experienced detailer who I would trust with my own vehicle. He does incredible work and covers a large area to help with members who may be further than Pensacola/Gulf Breeze.

His contact number is 850-4970-2907 (Josh)

He will be posting on the forum as well.


----------



## joshalaska

*joshalaska (new detailing guy)*

Just wanted to say Hi, I'm Josh the new detailing guy taking over for Babbster. I look forward to doing a great job for anyone with detailing needs. You can reach me on my cell at 850-497-2907 or through my website at www.autodetailersofnwflorida.com. I'm mobile with my own water and equipment so I can go just about anywhere. I'm very meticulous on my work and can handle autos, rvs and light work on boats. Thx for letting me come aboard and I look forward to getting involved with some of the other forums.


----------



## TailRazor

Definitely going to look you up once hunting season is over, my truck is usually overdo by then.


----------



## joshalaska

Yeah that sounds great. Just let me know. I look forward to doing a great job for you. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## joshalaska

*Back In Town*

Just got back in town from Alaska for the Christmas season and back to work. 
I work just about everyday of the week so anyone needing a Detail on there auto/vehicle, boat, rv, atv etc.... lmk I'm pretty flexible to make it happen. 
You can either give me a shout or check my website for prices www.autodetailersofnwflorida.com

Thanks


----------

